# Retro City Rampage dev appeals to Wii pirates for help achieving sales threshold



## McHaggis (Jul 6, 2014)

VBlank Entertainment, the developer of *Retro City Rampage*, has reached out to fans of the game to help achieve the required sales threshold on the Wii Shop before the two year deadline.  The game has been generally well received by critics and players alike, and is available on PC/Steam and across all major platforms of the previous generation.

The game is currently 750 units away in the United States and 850 units away in Europe from reaching the dreaded sales threshold for WiiWare titles.  If the threshold isn't reached within the first 2 years of publishing, the developer doesn't see a penny.  Here's what VBlank Entertainment's Brian Provinciano said about it on Facebook:



> Thanks everyone for the support and making Retro City Rampage such a huge success!
> 
> Unfortunately, the WiiWare version hasn't done so well. While I knew the odds of releasing on this platform were stacked against me, it was a labor of love and I did it to keep my word, and for the fans. The challenge though, is that it hasn't made a cent in revenue yet, due to the WiiWare sales threshold. WiiWare games must sell a minimum number of units for the developer to be paid, and sadly, too few gamers buy WiiWare games.


 
The last part of his post is a special appeal to pirates.  If you downloaded a .wad instead of buying it, consider putting in a purchase now to help the guy out:



> Especially if you downloaded a .wad and enjoyed the game, please consider buying a copy on WiiWare. Remember, you can grab it on both the Wii and Wii U (in Wii mode) via the Wii Shopping Channel.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I didn't buy it (nor did I pirate it), but I'm going to take a serious look at it and maybe chip in to help if I can.  Apparently, the WiiWare version is the lowest price of the console releases, so it might just be worth a look.

 Via Facebook

*UPDATE 7/7/14*
Please see THIS post for a direct response to GBAtemp from RCR developer, Brian Provinciano.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes, I'm sure the whole 3-4% of users with modded systems _(or rather, systems confirmed to be running Homebrew Channel)_ are at fault here, and not at all the fact that Wii users simply weren't interested in a game like this. For the love of God, even Call of Duty isn't doing so well on Nintendo platforms and that's a big budget game.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't think he meant to blame them, he was just asking them to throw in some cash if they happened to pirate it and enjoy the game. But yeah, 3-4% isn't a lot and only a tiny fraction of them will even notice this story. x)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, the game was initially announced first for WiiWare back in 2010 (and possibly exclusive?), but then it ended up releasing on all other consoles (and PC) last gen first. This is why expecting good sales for a version that gets released on a platform months to years after other versions is flawed logic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> I don't think he meant to blame them, he was just asking them to throw in some cash if they happened to pirate it and enjoy the game. But yeah, 3-4% isn't a lot and only a tiny fraction of them will even notice this story. x)


 
That's not my point, my point is that they're singling a particular group of users out, making it seem as if it's their fault - it isn't. The Wii sold well over a 100 million units, if the game didn't sell well on the platform then either the Wii is a 100-million-units-selling dust collector _(which it sadly is in many cases)_ or it didn't appeal to the target audience.

I can't blame the developers, it'd be terrible if they didn't get to see any profit from their hard work on an admittedly good game, I'm just afraid that Wii and WiiWare is sort of a thing of the past now that the system is falling into the realm of obscurity. But hey, maybe if he appeals to Wii and Wii U users, the game will sell those few extra copies needed - I'll keep my fingers crossed for them. Perhaps a sale would be in order?


----------



## Walker D (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, I'm sure the whole 3-4% of users with modded systems _(or rather, systems confirmed to be running Homebrew Channel)_ are at fault here, and not at all the fact that Wii users simply weren't interested in a game like this.


While I totally agree, I find it interesting that he somewhat considers the homebrew/piracy community for the wii relevant.. ..even though it's small..

this guy is a very good programmer (he almost made magic to fit his code so the Nes version would work).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Walker D said:


> While I totally agree, I find it interesting that he somewhat considers the homebrew/piracy community for the wii relevant.. ..even though it's small..
> 
> this guy is a very good programmer (he almost made magic to fit his code so the Nes version would work).


To be fair, he himself began with homebrew if I recall correctly - I'd wager he knows the ropes, that's why it's easier for him to address _"pirates"_.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 6, 2014)

It is a fair request really, if you pirated it and enjoyed it why not chuck some money his way. I really enjoyed the game  myself on the 3DS


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 6, 2014)

I bought it on steam. Truth be told, I cannot even remember if I illegally downloaded it on the wii or not. It isn't bad in any case, but...I just sort of forgot about it somewhere in the game.

Gotta say it is a weird policy, though. The eshop hardly has any decent titles, so nobody's paying attention to it. And with a treshold to reach if you want to see any revenue, I'm actually surprised some third party games ARE ported to the eshop.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2014)

All this does is illustrate Nintendo's retarded digital policies on the Wii.

Shame the gaem is super average at best.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

clarky said:


> It is a fair request really, if you pirated it and enjoyed it why not chuck some money his way. I really enjoyed the game myself on the 3DS


I suppose it is fair to expect people who downloaded the game and enjoyed it to actually buy it, especially since it's cheap - I just don't think that singling pirates out will amount to much when they're really an irrelevant minority.


----------



## Celice (Jul 6, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> Well, the game was initially announced first for WiiWare back in 2010 (and possibly exclusive?), but then it ended up releasing on all other consoles (and PC) last gen first. This is why expecting good sales for a version that gets released on a platform months to years after other versions is flawed logic.


It actually began in at least 2003 as Grand Theftendo, an NES homebrew  In used to follow it back in middle school.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not my point, my point is that they're singling a particular group of users out, making it seem as if it's their fault - it isn't. The Wii sold well over a 100 million units, if the game didn't sell well on the platform then either the Wii is a 100-million-units-selling dust collector _(which it sadly is in many cases)_ or it didn't appeal to the target audience.


I don't think it's as much playing the blame game as it is a last ditch effort to appeal to that group of people's good side.  

3% of 100 million is 30k (of which I think is probably a bit of a low estimate), with only 1,600 people (~5%) of that group being needed to reach the requisite targets.  The title may have been misleading, as the appeal was aimed at all Wii and Wii U owners, but "especially" if you pirated the game and enjoyed it.  Asking people to share it and encourage others to buy it might help it achieve the goal, but it's not unreasonable to ask those who have already played it without purchasing it to help out too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> I don't think it's as much playing the blame game as it is a last ditch effort to appeal to that group of people's good side.
> 
> 3% of 100 million is 30k (of which I think is probably a bit of a low estimate), with only 1,600 people (~5%) of that group being needed to reach the requisite targets. The title may have been misleading, as the appeal was aimed at all Wii and Wii U owners, but "especially" if you pirated the game and enjoyed it. Asking people to share it and encourage others to buy it might help it achieve the goal, but it's not unreasonable to ask those who have already played it without purchasing it to help out too.


I suppose you're right, now that I think about it. I don't think the intention was to put blame on the pirates, most of the message seems like a general appeal. I just found it odd that he'd specifically mention users who downloaded the .wad.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I just don't think that singling pirates out will amount to much when they're really an irrelevant minority.


In this case, I agree, but I don't think the pirates are in so small amounts as people usually tends to quantify..
As a example, as far as I know South America (and I think I know it a bit) almost 90% of wiis here are modded to play pirated games. Wiis are sold already softmoded since ever on almost all game stores (besides the big ones obviously)... and even when people get a clean one out of a big store, they go to a small game store for a "unlock". The wiis without pirated games are the big exception.

I don't know how everybody calls this a big irrelevant minority, but it doesn't seems small to me..

This certainly don't affect Wiiware though (that's why I agree with you on this case) because the majority that I pointed out don't know how to softmod or deal with wads. They dumb down the process buying the softmod. So they only affect Wii games that would be out in DVDs


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 6, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> 3% of 100 million is 30k (of which I think is probably a bit of a low estimate), with only 1,600 people (~5%) of that group being needed to reach the requisite targets.


 3% of 100 million is 3 million. That's like fourth grade math. Assuming I didn't screw up my own math here: 1600/3000000 is 0.0005333333, meaning if we estimate that Wii pirates really do make up about three percent of Wii owners, you could take one percent of them, tell them to buy the game, and hit the sales target if only five and one-third percent of that one percent bought the game. So yeah, appealing to pirates as a group isn't a bad idea at all. I have the PS3/Vita versions thanks to PS+ and I'd gladly buy the Wii version if I had even $10 in disposable cash at the moment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> 3% of 100 million is 3 million. That's like fourth grade math. Assuming I didn't screw up my own math here: 1600/3000000 is 0.0005333333, meaning if we estimate that Wii pirates really do make up about three percent of Wii owners, you could take one percent of them, tell them to buy the game, and hit the sales target if only five and one-third percent of that one percent bought the game. So yeah, appealing to pirates as a group isn't a bad idea at all. I have the PS3/Vita versions thanks to PS+ and I'd gladly buy the Wii version if I had even $10 in disposable cash at the moment.


You're a little hasty there - you're assuming that all Homebrew Channel users are pirates which is not really the case. You are correct in your calculations though, the last time Team Twiizers posted about unique installations, they mentioned 3.1 million unique online installations.


----------



## XDel (Jul 6, 2014)

That is strange, before I learned how to back up my purchased WADs and transfer them to my Wii U, I was searching for a pirated copy of this game and couldn't find one ANYWHERE! With that in mind, I don't see how piracy has been effecting it's sales, though I certainly hope that it reaches it's goal and I have no regrets having bought it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 6, 2014)

how many sales does a game need before someone gets paid on wii?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 6, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You're a little hasty there - you're assuming that all Homebrew Channel users are pirates which is not really the case.


Right, which is why I prefaced that with 'if we estimate'. Obviously it's not the case, and some (realistically small, probably under 10%) portion of HC's userbase doesn't pirate Wii games or perhaps any games at all. On the flipside, HC isn't necessarily a prerequisite for piracy, although the process is usually tedious enough otherwise that it probably doesn't account for half of the non-pirate HC users.

The point is, even if you said half of the Homebrew Channel's users don't pirate, it's not as if the amount of pirates on the Wii are a small group at all, and appealing to them is a legitimate strategy as far as the sales requirements of this game are concerned.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2014)

McHaggis said:


> The game is currently 750 units away in the United States and 850 units away in Europe from reaching the dreaded sales threshold for WiiWare titles. If the threshold isn't reached within the first 2 years of publishing, the developer doesn't see a penny.


 

Wait, _what_?

Can take a moment to note how awful this system is? Because this is pretty awful.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2014)

wow Nintendo is like a Pimp...

"you suck.. and you suck real good girl, until they is no juice left"


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Wait, _what_?
> 
> Can take a moment to note how awful this system is? Because this is pretty awful.


 


And it was the best selling system of the Generation......yup just _awful_


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> And it was the best selling system of the Generation......yup just _awful_


 
...The system of not paying WiiWare developers unless they hit an arbitrary sales mark.

Calm your tits.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yep, pretty much. In a healthy business relationship, Nintendo should take their cut of the sales revenue because the game is stored on their servers and they're effectively _"publishing"_ it online, hence a portion of the money _(a small one, I might add)_ is well-deserved - the rest of the revenue should go to the developer. In the case of WiiWare, apparently the software is held hostage until it performs well enough for Nintendo to deem the developers worthy of getting some money for their work. Seems legit.


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't own a Wii but I did buy it on the 3ds. I'm glad I did it was one of the best game purchases I made that (last?)  year. If I owned a Wii I would buy in on that too just to help the guy out. I got my money's worth and still playing it. If any of you are on the fence about this game, give it a look, for what my opinion is worth this game rocks. I would hate to see a developer like this not be paid for something this magnificent.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 6, 2014)

Although I confess I pirated the game to have it on my Wii, I only spent around 2-3mins before quitting it and it felt like the old GTA gems which are great but there was something lacking about this one that didn't feel like it.

I'd rather just play the original GTAs over this game any day, to be honest.

Sorry Mr. Developer, but if it were on the Wii U's eShop I'd consider to purchase.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't really have any interest for anything with "Retro" in the name.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> I don't really have any interest for anything with "Retro" in the name.


 
said the guy with starfox avy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, I'm sure the whole 3-4% of users with modded systems _(or rather, systems confirmed to be running Homebrew Channel)_ are at fault here, and not at all the fact that Wii users simply weren't interested in a game like this. For the love of God, even Call of Duty isn't doing so well on Nintendo platforms and that's a big budget game.



I don't think he was blaming people who pirated the game. I think he's just asking for help from all corners. Which is gonna be hard to get, seriously, if they dont reach a certain number, they don't get a penny? That seems broken on Nintendo's rules.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't think he was blaming people who pirated the game. I think he's just asking for help from all corners. Which is gonna be hard to get, seriously, if they dont reach a certain number, they don't get a penny? That seems broken on Nintendo's rules.


As I said, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the guy. At least the game was released on other platforms, so I'm sure it made some returns. It was available on PSPlus, so I'm guessing that Sony wrote a hefty check for the guy already. It's just a shame that it's not getting the recognition on the platform it was initially supposed to be exclusive on.


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 7, 2014)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> 3% of 100 million is 3 million. That's like fourth grade math. Assuming I didn't screw up my own math here: 1600/3000000 is 0.0005333333, meaning if we estimate that Wii pirates really do make up about three percent of Wii owners, you could take one percent of them, tell them to buy the game, and hit the sales target if only five and one-third percent of that one percent bought the game. So yeah, appealing to pirates as a group isn't a bad idea at all. I have the PS3/Vita versions thanks to PS+ and I'd gladly buy the Wii version if I had even $10 in disposable cash at the moment.


 
Haha yeah, it is.  I'd say my head isn't in the game at the moment, but that would sound like a really lame excuse.  I spent most of yesterday preparing for a job interview and I must have been cooked.  Thanks for the correction .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 7, 2014)

asking pirates to pay for something....yeah good luck with that


----------



## Steena (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think asking pirates to buy the game was a shitty move - I'm pretty sure that with all the units the Wii sold, and the ease of piracy on that system, way more than the required 1500/1600 copies were pirated.

The piracy scene itself on the Wii must be bigger than people here think: I just took a look at BlackCatsGames, a private tracker for videogames, and several Wii titles have 5k to 8k torrent downloads (out of 30k total registered users, half of which are currently unable to download because they failed with their ratio upkeep). Now consider that is a private tracker with a very harsh admission policy, one of many; add the fact that there are direct downloads on top of public torrent trackers, and suddenly 1600 people don't seem too many.

Also, that WiiWare policy is cancer, holy shit. And nintendo complains they don't get 3rd party support.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 7, 2014)

People should calm their tits and stop acting like defensive idiots the dev isn't calling out pirates or anything he is just making a simple appeal to peoples good nature. I feel sorry for this dev and it goes to show why many devs want nothing to do with Nintendo, this threshold system is ridiculous and if it has stung the dev of retro city rampage imagine what it did to others with less noteworthy titles.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 7, 2014)

Everyone I know that owns a Wii has it soft-modded for piracy, and that's 12/12 friends of mine... Me makes 13. Modded Wiis are more commonplace than non-modded Wiis these days, since it's stupidly easy to do.


----------



## Ashtonx (Jul 7, 2014)

Im guessing problem is with the platform, nintendo sucks @ online, and the group that'd be more likely to play the game is on other consoles...

As for appealing to pirates - i'm guessing that's only group that'd consider buying it given situation.. most  pirates actually do pay for games they enjoy at some point and are more likely to support a good indie game than a generic money milking sequel.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 7, 2014)

This guy waited too long to release this game. The Wii came out 2006, this game released 2013! Expect failure!

Don't blame your lack of sales on Wii pirates. Blame Nintendo for not being more proactive about the Wii Shop, blame yourself for making a game that is not that awesome. It's not a terrible game but it's not that great either. 

This should have been on ALL platforms simultaneously or at least within a few weeks of each other.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 7, 2014)

VashTS said:


> This guy waited too long to release this game. The Wii came out 2006, this game released 2013! Expect failure!
> 
> Don't blame your lack of sales on Wii pirates. Blame Nintendo for not being more proactive about the Wii Shop, blame yourself for making a game that is not that awesome. It's not a terrible game but it's not that great either.
> 
> This should have been on ALL platforms simultaneously or at least within a few weeks of each other.


 

Holy shit he's not blaming Wii pirates for anything. He's just asking if they could buy it so his hard work doesn't end being for nothing under Nintendo's pants-on-head retarded payment system.

And if you did pirate it for the Wii, you should've just fucking bought it. It's like what, $10? It's not a great game but it's pretty alright. I got it on the Vita and it's fun enough and this guy worked hard on it at least.


----------



## WolfSaviorZX (Jul 7, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## ieatpixels (Jul 7, 2014)

no dice, dev man.
you shouldn't have delayed the game so much, and shouldn't have released it exclusively for pc or whatever when it first released.
I was dying to play it on Wii but I had to wait for ages while everyone was playing it on other platforms. by the time it came out I lost interest and forgot about the game.


----------



## WolfSaviorZX (Jul 7, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> said the guy with starfox avy.


 
Star Fox is old so it IS retro. It was new when it came out. It isn't a "retro style indie game" by any means.


----------



## orcid (Jul 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, I'm sure the whole 3-4% of users with modded systems _(or rather, systems confirmed to be running Homebrew Channel)_ are at fault here, and not at all the fact that Wii users simply weren't interested in a game like this. For the love of God, even Call of Duty isn't doing so well on Nintendo platforms and that's a big budget game.


Wii users were interested in this game, but I think the percentage of modded systems is far higher within the target audience of this game. If you make shovelware there will be 3-4% of users with modded Wiis.


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> I don't really have any interest for anything with "Retro" in the name.





Silentsurvivor said:


> Star Fox is old so it IS retro. It was new when it came out. It isn't a "retro style indie game" by any means.



judging something solely based on its name is pure ignorance. perhaps you should have just said you dislike modern Indie games made with pixel art. that at least would have been respectable.

-another world


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 7, 2014)

is not that i pirated the game on the wii, it's just that i played the demo on the ps3 and i didn't like it at all so i ended up not buying it and not even pirated it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 7, 2014)

got it on the flash sale on PS3. I didn't even know it was available for WiiWare. 

I found a 4shared link but there is just too much crap to try to report it for copyright infringement.

I really hope the developer gets his money...maybe we could see a sequel on Wii-U


----------



## Another World (Jul 7, 2014)

Brian Provinciano contacted me directly to clear the air. I just posted about it HERE.

-Another World


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

Regarding the developer's response:



Foxi4 said:


> Oh wow, this is actually cool - I would've never expected you to reach out to us like this. If you're reading this, cheers man! I'm glad that you've addressed my _(and everybody else's)_ concerns regarding your original intent - matters are far clearer now. We all hope that the game reaches the sales threshold - it's unfair that such a thing even exists, you definitely deserve your hard-earned cash. We hope that a bit of front page coverage will raise awareness to your situation and we'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Issac (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm baffeled that a limitation like that even exists! Sadly I already bought it on Steam, and really don't have the extra $15 USD that the game actually cost in Sweden, at the moment


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2014)

Already bought it on XBL :c


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2014)

Another World said:


> Brian Provinciano contacted me directly to clear the air. I just posted about it HERE.
> 
> -Another World


 

While I'm not too crazy about RTR, Brian Provinciano really comes across as a pretty cool guy in just about any media about him.


----------



## Covarr (Jul 7, 2014)

I already own this game on Steam, but I might give it another purchase just to help him hit his threshold.

Frankly, this is a rather scummy policy on Nintendo's part. I'm glad they've changed it on the Wii U and 3DS, but it sucks they won't afford that same opportunity to Wii indies retroactively.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 7, 2014)

> 1. I'm not blaming pirates for RCR not hitting the WiiWare threshold.
> ...
> 3. I'm well aware that most pirated copies of a game are not in fact lost sales.


 

Cool to see a dev acknowledge piracy in a much more rational fashion than usual. If I had a way to buy his game  I would, but I just don't, sorry (and for the record, I've never played or downloaded this particular game illicitly). Good luck getting paid, and fuck Nintendo for making it this hard.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bladexdsl said:


> asking pirates to pay for something....yeah good luck with that


 
I tend to download music and series of what I plan to purchase, and if it seems to be worth it, then I'll go for it.

I'd be willing to buy "Sonic 4: The Complete Episodic Series" if Sega released on disc. I've got both episodes on the 360 but since I liked the music, graphics and somewhat the gameplay too, there's why I'd support it.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Jul 7, 2014)

Another World said:


> judging something solely based on its name is pure ignorance. perhaps you should have just said you dislike modern Indie games made with pixel art. that at least would have been respectable.
> 
> -another world


 
I know I have a bad habit of just saying incomplete sentences and assuming people will get what I'm talking about.

I love pixel art. I loved Shovel Knight for example. It just comes down to the fact that a game like Shovel Knight was marketed more about its gameplay and I knew what it played like just from reading a few articles around the web. RCR was marketed as "8-bit GTA" or something like that, that's what I assumed the game was like. They focus more on the fact that it's made to look like an NES game than it's actual gameplay. What does GTA style gameplay benefits from 8-bit graphics? I just don't see the point. We are seeing a flood of 8-bit styled games coming one after another and some just look really uninspiring to me, I don't know. But it's just my opinion. Not really important.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 8, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'd be willing to buy "Sonic 4: The Complete Episodic Series"


your kidding right? sonic 4 is prob the worst 2d sonic ever made!


----------



## aaronz77 (Jul 8, 2014)

I've already purchased RCR on Steam and PSN. When the game was dirt cheap and probably free as a PS+ member. I'm not interested in buying a Wii port, as I imagine many people feel the same way. I'm still offended by these occasional developer tirades. I used to pirate 100% of everything when I was a kid. I think we all start out that way.... Just how it is.


----------



## Ulieq (Jul 8, 2014)

Steena said:


> Also, that WiiWare policy is cancer, holy shit. And nintendo complains they don't get 3rd party support.


 

OK folks, let's all support Wii u now.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been burning to play RCR since it's early Grand Theftendo days. I only got it recently, a few years after it's release? In fact, I have 2 copies. Bought by friends and thrown my way, but bought none the less.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 8, 2014)

Already have it legit on Steam. So there's that.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm sorry the inconvenience Brian. Releasing a game on a platform you knew was risky to gain any profit at all from, shows your dedication and love for all of your fans. And do not listen to the haters, it also was good of you to release the game later, with new features and bugs fixed. I did not know that a WiiWare dev did not get paid if his/her game did not reach a sale threshold. Why U Mean Nintendo? I would buy the game, but I do not own a Wii or U. If only there was a WiiWare online web store, I would buy a copy even when not owning the system. I bought the Vita version day one.

OR you can set up a donation page for those people who want to support you, but do not have any Wii systems, like me.


----------



## Belmondo (Jul 8, 2014)

I already own it on vita, and I haven't used my wii in years. sorry.


----------



## xhaborymx (Jul 9, 2014)

I read this thread (along with the actual reply by the creator) and was going to actually buy the WiiWare version, even though I've never played it, but the shop channel is down.  Coincidence?


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 9, 2014)

He is one of the smart devs who said that pirates arent the reason for not getting paid. His problem is Nintendo holding back payment.
I for one do pirate games and I buy the good ones. The ones I dont buy I wouldn't buy anyway so where is the loss? I pirate it like a demo. Just play a little and if I like it I go buy it. If I dont  then so be it, I wouldn't have brought it anyway.

So when you see all those a$$hole devs saying that piracey leads to loss of sales then where do I if in? I pirate then I buy so you dont have a loss sale there so your stats are all wrong. I did pirate Watch Dogs and now I have 2 paid copies. (PS3 and PS4) and most likely buy it on WiiU so how did me downloading the pirated version make a loss in sale?

Now, back to RCR. I played the demo and didn't like it so I never brought it BUT it was the demo not a pirated version. And I dont buy WiiWare games, I dont even download the free ones. Are there even free WiiWare games?
I played the demo on the PSVita but I was thinking of getting it on the 3DS or WiiU. If its on the WiiU I'll get it to support the dev even if it doesn't help with this WiiWare problem a sale is still a sale and hopefully that will help.
Hope Nintendo aren't as rude to devs on the WiiU as they are in the Wii. Not paying if it doesn't sell a certain amount  of sales. No wonder they rather make games on other platforms if thats the rules.


----------



## dronesplitter (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought this game for my 3DS even though it doesn't use 3D at all and I don't plan on getting it for Wii unless I eventually get a Wii U and can buy it on that. It's a fun game and I want to support the dev but he should probably just look forward as much as he can and worry about a new project at this point.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2014)

This is really an unfair predicament. How the heck does Nintendo get away with requiring a certain number of sales for the dev to see their hard-earned payment? Money is money, regardless of how much.

I haven't pirated the game and already own it on three different platforms (3DS, and cross-buy PS3/PSVita), but i would love to buy a WiiWare copy to help him out. Shame that I'm dirt broke right now.


----------



## nando (Jul 9, 2014)

sale thresh holds before getting paid are bullshit.


----------



## Izen (Jul 9, 2014)

The sales threshold is probably to deter developers from pumping out half-assed shovelware that a few people will buy and hate because it's half-assed shovelware. No one would want to half-ass their shovelware if there was a sales threshold that said they wouldn't get paid unless it sold x amount of copies.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 10, 2014)

Izen said:


> The sales threshold is probably to deter developers from pumping out half-assed shovelware that a few people will buy and hate because it's half-assed shovelware. No one would want to half-ass their shovelware if there was a sales threshold that said they wouldn't get paid unless it sold x amount of copies.


 
While I agree on the statement regarding shovelware in general, the Wii was the manifestation of shovelware. It didn't stop companies from making shit and Nintendo giving the games a thumbs up..


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2014)

Qtis said:


> While I agree on the statement regarding shovelware in general, the Wii was the manifestation of shovelware. It didn't stop companies from making shit and Nintendo giving the games a thumbs up..


 
That's what I was thinking. If Nintendo is so concerned about that, actually monitoring and approving games before release on WiiWare is a much more fair and effective way of doing it.


----------



## VatoLoco (Jul 11, 2014)

ive bought rcr twice, on purpose.
i picked up the wii version quite a while ago, then recently i couldnt resist purchasing it for my 3ds too.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 11, 2014)

Got this on my Vita also Day 1 but i never bought a single WW game in all my years having my Wii kinda weird.......


Now if only i had the monies to get it  hopefully i can before the Deadline.........


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 11, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Got this on my Vita also Day 1 but i never bought a single WW game in all my years having my Wii kinda weird.......
> 
> 
> Now if only i had the monies to get it  hopefully i can before the Deadline.........


 
The only WiiWare games I ever bought were _Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1_ and _Cave Story_. I regret one of those purchases (guess which one).


----------



## Patxinco (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, i got some Wii points left, so i picked one, good luck for developer to get paid ^^


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2014)

How much are still required to be sold till he has got it ?


----------



## callmebob (Jul 22, 2014)

When is the deadline, specifically in Europe? Can´t find a date anywhere. If it´s not too late, I will purchase.


----------

